# socketexception socket closed



## weijg (7. Apr 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein socket exception. Es stört so sehr. deswegen wollte ich diese Exception fangen, und dann wird der Thread gestoppt. mit Code Server.getThread().stop();
aber es hat nicht funktioniert mit dem Stoppen. 
Der ServerThread schicken in 10 sec. immer das selbe Bild. Das Bild is in Flash dargestellt, solange ich das Flash Fenster geschlossen habe, wurde diese Exception geworfen. 

ich bin am verzweifeln, kann jemand mir helfen? ich bin so dankbar dafür.


Gruss


----------



## youssef (7. Apr 2005)

hallo
die Methode stop() ist deprecated . deshalb soll man sie besser nicht benutzen.
du kannst das Thread mit hilfe von einem flag  stoppen: stop_flag = true
deine run-methode könnte so aussehen


```
public void run()
{
while(stop_flag == false)
{
    //etwas erledigen
    try {
        Thread.sleep( 10000 );
      }
       catch ( InterruptedException e ) 
     {}
}
}
```

leider braucht diese methode auch Laufzeit.
oder mit Hilfe von interrupt


```
while ( true )
    {
      if ( isInterrupted() )
        break;

      try {
        Thread.sleep( 10000 );
      }
       catch ( InterruptedException e ) 
{
         interrupt();
      }
    }
```


----------



## weijg (8. Apr 2005)

Danke sehr. Das hat mir geholfen.
Eine andere Frage, der Server schickt jede 10 sec. Bilder zu Client, wie kann der Server wissen, ob Client mit Server noch verbindet. Wenn nicht, soll der Server am besten stoppen, ansonst schickt der Server Bilder ewig zu Client. Das ist natürlich nicht gut.


----------

